# Do I need a stylist? Do I have to pay them?



## ddelplato (May 29, 2015)

I am working on concepts for an upcoming shoot that involves drag queens. The shoot involves a lot of wardrobe. I was thinking of hiring a stylist, but I don't fully understand what type of role the stylist would have. If I hire a stylist would I have to give them money to go out and find clothes they think would work for the shoot? Would they find places to borrow clothing from instead? Would I have to pay the stylist?

Also do some boutiques lend out clothes to be featured in photos?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2015)

Are you being paid?
If so, what you charge should include any additional expenses you will incur to do the shoot.
For a commercial shoot I listed extra cost items in my estimate as individual line items.
Models, catering, parking, make up artist, assistant, stylist, extra equipment, whatever was needed.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2015)

It depends on how skilled you are and how complex the concept.  I know jack squat about hair, make-up, etc, so when I need it done right, I get someone that do it right.  I generally don't work for free, ergo...  That said, if you're doing this as a personal project, for fun, etc, and there's no money changing hands, try somewhere like Model Mayhem, you might find someone will to work TF*.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 30, 2015)

Everyone deserves to get paid. Professional rule number one.


----------



## unpopular (May 30, 2015)

ddelplato said:


> Would I have to pay the stylist?


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2015)

"..involves drag queens"  Are the drag queens the models?  

I thought drag queens already had their own wardrobes.  

And why wouldn't they also be capable of doing their own styling?


----------

